# Sieg Sx 2.3 Mill



## Kpar (Mar 27, 2017)

Well i finally got round to unpacking the mill and the next thing was where to put it ?. Decided to maybe pension the Drill Stand off & fit it in there although will be a tight squeeze. If the photos upload ok you'll see what I mean.
Also please excuse the workshop layout I'm a bit messy and if I can make something from my junk I will instead of buying new.
Just got to learn how to use it & then attempt my first project A Henry Ford Kitchen Sink Engine. Hopefully it will go with my 2 Fords when of display.
Has anybody made one of these if so any advice would be much appreciated.
Enough of me
Kpar


----------



## DJP (Apr 3, 2017)

I suggest that you use the original plywood box to build a chip shield around your mill. Your nice open shelving will need constant cleaning  especially if you use a fly cutter.

Just a thought for your consideration.


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 3, 2017)

Totally agree with DJP. Those chips will fly everywhere


----------



## Kpar (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I have since removed the blue shelves on the left and reinstalled the drill stand there & squeezed the caravan over a couple of inches. But I will take your advice & install a shield.
Kpar


----------



## Wizard69 (Apr 4, 2017)

Talk about picking up a mill in style!


----------

